# Edmund Calamy



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 22, 2006)

Here is a bio on the Puritan Edmund Calamy:

http://www.apuritansmind.com/MemoirsPuritans/MemoirsPuritansEdmundCalamy.htm

And here is a good treatment by him on the subject of vows:

http://www.apuritansmind.com/Baptism/CalamyPracticalDiscourseConcerningVowsBaptism.htm

Matt, what book was that derived from?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## MW (Jun 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Here is a bio on the Puritan Edmund Calamy:
> 
> http://www.apuritansmind.com/MemoirsPuritans/MemoirsPuritansEdmundCalamy.htm
> ...




Father and son are being confused here. The author of the treatise on vows is the son of the Westminster divine. He lived 1671-1732.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks. Actually, it appears that Edmund Calamy the Elder lived from 1600 - 1666. Edmund Calamy the Younger died in 1685 (I *think* he is the one who signed the 1673 Puritan Preface to the Psalter). Edmund Calamy "the Historian," grandson of Edmund Calamy the Elder, lived from 1671 - 1732.

I am still interested to learn the title of the book on vows that is referenced.

[Edited on 6-24-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Don Kistler (Jun 24, 2006)

Actually, we published two chapters of that work in our book "The Puritans on the Lord's Supper."

Don Kistler


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> Actually, we published two chapters of that work in our book "The Puritans on the Lord's Supper."
> 
> Don Kistler



 What is the name of book from which the two chapters came?

[Edited on 6-24-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Don Kistler (Jun 24, 2006)

I believe it was the one on vows, but all that material is at work and I'm not.

Don Kistler


----------



## MW (Jun 25, 2006)

I thought afterwards it might have been the grandson. Thanks for the correction. At any rate, he wasn't the subject of the memoir.

The book is,

A Practical Discourse Concerning Vows With a special reference to Baptism and the Lord´s Supper. LONDON: 1697.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> I thought afterwards it might have been the grandson. Thanks for the correction. At any rate, he wasn't the subject of the memoir.
> 
> The book is,
> ...



Thanks, Rev. Winzer!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 1, 2006)

Edmund Calamy the Elder:







Edmund Calamy the Historian:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 11, 2006)

Edmund Calamy the Elder died on October 29, 1666.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 3, 2006)

Has anyone read _ Two Solemne Covenants_ by Edmund Calamy?


----------



## MW (Oct 3, 2006)

Thankyou for the link, Jeff. He upholds the Westmonasterian scheme that was later popularised by Boston, that the covenant of grace was made with Christ, and with the elect in Him. Which, as I have argued before, is the Pauline two Adam scheme.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Has anyone read _ Two Solemne Covenants_ by Edmund Calamy?



Thanks for the link, Jeff.  I had seen a citation to Calamy's views on the covenants in Dr. Francis Nigel Lee's _Life and Works: God's Creation Covenant With Adam - A Chronology of Excerpted Biblical and Theological Source Materials_, but I had not seen Calamy's treatise until now. I look forward to reading it.



> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> Thankyou for the link, Jeff. He upholds the Westmonasterian scheme that was later popularised by Boston, that the covenant of grace was made with Christ, and with the elect in Him. Which, as I have argued before, is the Pauline two Adam scheme.



Rev. Winzer,

Could you please clarify the definition of "Westmonasterian"? I have seen it once or twice but I can't find it defined anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## MW (Oct 4, 2006)

Andrew,

Westmonasterian (western monastery) is Latin for Westminster. I think it is a better nickname for the 17th century Westminster divines and the confessional documents they produced, because Westminster is also the name of Anglican theologians as well as a well known "reformed" seminary that does not always espouse the Westmonasterian theology. Blessings!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> Andrew,
> 
> Westmonasterian (western monastery) is Latin for Westminster. I think it is a better nickname for the 17th century Westminster divines and the confessional documents they produced, because Westminster is also the name of Anglican theologians as well as a well known "reformed" seminary that does not always espouse the Westmonasterian theology. Blessings!



Ah, thanks very much for the clarification!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 28, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Edmund Calamy the Elder died on October 29, 1666.



Edmund Calamy the Elder died 340 years ago.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 22, 2006)

Quinta Press is planning to republish Edmund Calamy the Historian's Account of the Ejected Ministers of 1662.



> Edmund Calamy's Account of the Ejected Ministers of 1662
> This has never been reprinted since it was published in the early eighteenth century. In collaboration with Dr Williams's Library, London, we hope to produce a new edition based on the s c r a pbook of AG Matthews who published Calamy Revised (not an edition of Calamy but an attempt to produce a more accurate list of those that Calamy lists as ejected (most were ejected, some were ejected and then conformed and some who conformed were later ejected). This will take AT LEAST until 2007.
> 
> This project is being conducted in collaboration with Dr Williams's Library.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2007)

Edmund Calamy the Elder, _The Godly Man's Ark; or, City of Refuge in the Day of His Distress: Five Sermons Designed for the Support and Consolation of the Saints of God in the Time of Affliction_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2007)

Edmund Calamy the Elder, _The Great Danger of Covenant-Refusing, and Covenant-Breaking_


----------

